# There is snow in them hills



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Saturday my wife and I took a drive on the mirror lake highway and took these pictures.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

It seems like summer just barely got here. I'm not at all ready to look at snow yet.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree it seems like summer barley got here, but me, I don't mind a little snow in them there hills.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

We got pounded at the Gorge Friday night and before we left Saturday it started to snow. :shock:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dang global warming!! :evil: :evil: :mrgreen:


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

You know its funny when the Greenies, or liberals or whatever you want to call them, blame the hot summers on global warming, and then when it is a cooler than average summer, and it snows, they say that is part of climate change caused by humans. I have to laugh when they have an excuse for evetyhing that happens in mother nature. Maybe we are actually turning the climate towards the next ice age.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I also have to laugh at people who, when it happens to be snowing outside say "so much for global warming! Its snowing right now." 

Either way - Pretty pics. Thanks for sharing. It does seem a little early for that.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

It is not as unusual as you might think. In the summer of 1969 is snowed 3 inches on the 17th of August and 17 inches on the 24th of August at Mirror Lake.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

campfire said:


> It is not as unusual as you might think. In the summer of 1969 is snowed 3 inches on the 17th of August and 17 inches on the 24th of August at Mirror Lake.


I have to thouroghly agree with you. A few years back we were fishing at Trial Lake and got 3-4 inches of snow in a matter of about an hour, Late July, it was in the low 80 the day before and 4 hours after the snow stopped. AAAAHHHHH!!!!! I love the Uintas.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

For years my wife & I had tradition we would campout at Mirror Lake between the 4th of July & 24th of July. The year they had the forest fire at the scout camp they did not allow any open fires. What camping without a fire? :shock: we were tenting it back then and woke up to a very thick hard frost.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

All the snow just means fall is getting closer (and winter i guess) Im looking forward to the hunts.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

August/snow!? Crazyness! I am not ready for it...but now it's almost October...I need to get a winter house in Hawaii or something lol...j/k


----------

